

Pixar's Scientific Method - mackmcconnell
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/sarah-larson/pixars-scientific-method?intcid=mod-latest

======
Falcon9
Fascinating insight about how observation is so important to their work, and
how the brain so keenly notices the absence of things (i.e. when you look to
the side, your eyes look first before you turn your head) as strange, even if
it wouldn't help you describe what is normal.

------
mfoy_
There's immediately a pop-up in a lightbox that you can't click out of besides
clicking the little "x"... no thanks.

Intrusive ads _suck_.

~~~
JTon
I can't recreate this. (Yes, even with my adblockers off)

~~~
SyneRyder
I got a different ad, viewing on Nexus 5 I get a non-video ad that fills my
entire screen, but the X box is off the right of the screen and I can't scroll
or pinch to view it & click on it to make the ad go away. Made the page
completely unreadable for me.

(Going back and clicking the link again, I can now read the article.)

